# Align Probiotics



## Elyse J Meyer (Feb 1, 2015)

I was diagnosed with IBS-C almost a year ago. My Gastro doctor swore by Align probiotics so I took them for well over 6 months. I know there a many many probiotics out there and Align may not be the most expensive but I think that $35 for a 4-week supply of taking one daily is not exactly inexpensive. Anyway, after taking them for so long and then finally stopping after seeing no positive effect, in fact quite the opposite, I noticed that my constipation is *much* better and I don't have nearly the excessive flatulence I also experienced after meals while on Align.

I'm curious if people with IBS-D have found Align helpful in any way.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

A related thread ...

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/225954-probiotics-causing-constipation/


----------



## Elyse J Meyer (Feb 1, 2015)

jaumeb said:


> A related thread ...
> 
> http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/225954-probiotics-causing-constipation/


Thanks. I actually read and commented in that thread. My question was specifically put here to those with IBS-D because I was curious if it was helpful with IBS-D.


----------



## SteveInAustin (Aug 22, 2007)

Align was my best probiotic up until about a month ago when I discovered that Sacchromyces Boulardii worked better. But I still think Align is good to add to any mix. At least for IBS-D. If anything, it decreases gas. I haven't noticed it causing constipation. But with IBS-D, unless something has a very large effect towards constipation, it wouldn't be noticed.

For me, Align was always able to stabilize my gut after going off probiotics for an extended period of time. Other probiotics (and I tried A LOT!) did not do anywhere near as well as Align.

Bit there are alternatives to Align. One of them was almost as good from my experience. Go on Amazon, and you can see a bunch of them. They'll say "Compare with Align" on their packages. I've forgotten the names of the brands.

I think the right probiotic can make a tremendous difference. So just buy a bunch of different ones and try them. Be scientific about it when trying a new one. That means you only take that one alone, so you can see how it makes you feel. And do it for a few weeks at increasing dosages. That way it's a good test.

I also found out that it's sometimes best to combine two, maybe three probiotics together. But it's hard knowing the right combination. There was a thread on the IBS-D forum recently about this subject. It supposedly beats trying pills that have 20 different strains of bacteria in them, for example.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I am also taking S. Boulardii. I haven't observed any benefit from other probiotics. No constipation, that's for sure.

And the benefits of S. Boulardii are very subtle. I have been taking it for longer than two months and I am still fully symptomatic. However, I still have hopes that it can cure me in the long term.


----------



## SteveInAustin (Aug 22, 2007)

My theory about S.Boulardii is that it dominates the real-estate of the colon, against all of the other microorganisms in there. It produces, I believe, carbon dioxide (CO2) primarily. And that makes your gut feel a lot better than before when there were different bacteria strains emitting all kinds of noxious fumes, like hydrogen sulfide, methane, oxygen, and others. Those other gases might combine with the water in your colon to produce sulfuric acid and other kinds of acids. And that irritates your colon. So by using S.Boulardii, you still get gas, but it's no longer causing lots of pain. But, that doesn't solve the diarrhea problem, most likely. I think the gas is caused by the same thing that causes diarrhea. It's the moisture in the gut, secreted by the colon because of who knows what cause. Habba Syndrome seems likely in my case. That's where excess bile is produced, and so it doesn't get neutralized by the food, and may not be absorbed. That triggers irritation, which causes an increase in water, which then causes bacteria to fluorish, which then causes gas, which then causes pain and bloat. The S.Boulardii would just cut out the bacteria and pain part, but you're still left with diarrhea. The cure for that is to take fiber (Metamucil or Citrucel). Or take Cholestyramine. They all bind to bile, taking it out of the equation and stopping everything before it happens.

My hypothesis anyway. And it may only apply to my case.


----------



## Elyse J Meyer (Feb 1, 2015)

Thank for the feedack. I always learn a lot when I post here. Such a bafffling disease..what may work for one person, doesn't work for the other.

Take care.


----------

